# Osteopathy - anyone have any experiences ?



## bluebells

Hi, 

I haven't posted here for a while as I'd moved onto the adoption threads, but I have a question that someone here might be able to answer:

Has anyone heard of osteopathy successfully treating unexplained infertility?

I went to an Osteopath for the first time the other day, and because my lower back has been bad for about 20 years, he said my unexplained infertility MIGHT be due to restricted blood flow to my uterus. 

Me and my DH tried IVF twice and the embies were fine but did not implant, so this sounds like a possible problem.

He has suggested I see and Osteo in London who is one of the "best in the world" and specialises in infertility. Apparently he has a 20-25% success rate and doesn't use drugs. 

On Friday we have a meeting at a LA to discuss adoptionh, so I don't necessarily want to start fertility treatment again which would delay this and we were ready to adopt until this other 'what if' popped up!

If any of you have heard of anything like this before it would be great to hear from you as my head is all over the place!

Thanks,
Bluebells xx


----------



## Fidget

Hi Bluebells

I have to say I have never heard of this, and in fact my osteopath suggested i go see an endocrinologist, she never once suggested osteopathy as a solution......

Good luck with yr search, I hoep someone else can tell you they have heard of it!

Debs
xxxxx


----------



## Tiggy

Hi Bluebells

I fall in the unexplained category and I've been getting osteopathy.  I went to a guy for acupuncture and it turns out that he's an osteopath as well as an acupuncturist.  It seems like a bit of an odd combination to me but he seems to think one leads naturally to the other, something to do with movement of the body and blood flow.  The way he explained it to me is that within your body you can be slightly twisted or out of alignment which can make muscles 'catch' slightly on arteries thereby blocking the flow of blood and even the flow of hormones.  He says that there are plenty of women out there who aren't aligned properly and have twists and catches who manage to get pregnant but he says that for people with unexplained infertility it just could be the thing that is stopping you become pregnant.  Normally he works on my alignment and then gives me acupuncture.  However when I saw him yesterday he just gave me osteopathy as, due to discussions with me about my cycle last month it sounded like my hormones were out of balance and my neck had lots of catches in it (which can cause problems with sending messages to and from the pituitary gland or something!).  I've been going to him for treatment since January and the way I see it, if nothing else he's managed to straighten my neck and sort my alignment so I don't have as many problems with my knee and hip!

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.   

Tx


----------



## bluebells

Hi Tiggy

Thanks for your message.

It's interesting to hear from you, as you have a lot of the same back and neck problems as me. I hurt my neck when I was 9 and my back has been bad since my teens, so this could well be something looking into further. As you say, at least I would get my back and neck sorted if nothing else, as there is so much I can't do.

Once we have got our adoption interview out of the way tomorrow and I have a bit more headspace I think I will give the specialist Osteo a call.

I'm blowing you some bubbles, you've been really helpful.

Good luck with your treatments, hope things work out for you. 

Bluebells xx


----------



## Tiggy

Thank you for the bubbles.  I've blown you some back to wish you luck at your adoption interview and with your osteopathy.  

Good luck

Tx


----------



## vicster

Hi,
I've been really interested to see your post.  

While recouperating from my miscarriage at my parents, I went to see the "family" cranial osteopath who is excellent.  I asked him if cranial osteopathy was successful in helping fertility and miscarriage and he said that it is and that he has had some success.  He gave me some numbers of good local ones in London.  I was too spaced out to question him further on how it helps hence finding your posts intersting - seems to make sense to me.  My issues are slightly different in that I've been lucky to get pregnant so now I need to find out how it can help with the whole miscarriage thing. I have always had a dodgy lower back so maybe that is related.

Anyway, I haven't worked out how to do it all all financially as I don't want to give up the acupunture which has really helped regulate my periods.  Tiggy - your multi tasking pratcioner sounds great!


Good luck to you both 

xx


----------



## fairylight

HI there I am also seeing an acupuncturist who is an osteo as well as a naturopath - he was recommended asa fertility specialist and o far (only three sessions one of them talking) I have been super impressed - I like the logic of - as you say -  the whole idea that the blood flow can be obstructed by posture / alignment etc.  The other thing he said to me was the importance of cutting right back oncaffeine while ttc - stimulates adrenal glands which in turn trigger flight or fight hormoone which in turn can encourage the body to cut back on non essenstial things (like apparently ovulating).  Also to cut down on wheat diary and sugar (although we did have slightly crossed wires with a chi s / cheese misunderstanding!)  lots of luck x


----------



## Pol

Hi there

I see an osteopath from time to time with a neck problem, and am a great fan, but hadn't thought of it in terms of infertility, although the blood-flow issue makes perfect sense.  It would be a bit embarrassing raising it with him as he also sees my DH for migraine problems, but whereas I had stopped in advance of my last tx (for cost reasons) I think I might start again for this next one - after all it might help!

Joanna X


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Hullo
Now that sounds v appealing! Are any of you ladies able to recommend an osteo in London ?
Thanks! fluffy x


----------



## bluebells

Hi fluffywithteeth

I can give you the name of the osteo in London my osteo recommended.

Apparently he specialises in treating fertility problems. My Osteo said he is 'one of the best in the world' and he suggested ringing him to talk things through first. He has a 20% success rate I believe, but you may want to check this when you talk to him. 

When I started this post we were having 2nd thoughts about continuing with adoption as the osteopath route raised new hopes. It's been a really hard decision, but we have now decided to continue with adoption.

In a way I wish we had known about this years ago rather than going the ivf route, but you can't turn back the clock. 

I really hope this form of treatment works for you and anyone else who trys it. 

The Osteo in London is called Renzo Molinari
12a Thurloe Street, London SW77 2ST. 
tel: 0207 5896414

Best of luck and let me know how you get on.

love from Bluebells
xxxxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

thanks Bluebells - I'm in for a myo this week, but will contact him afterwards.
Really want to wish you the best of luck with adoption. SOme friemds of ours just welcomed a little 1 year old girl into their family by adoption and they are THRILLED... I now can't imagine that they didn't always have her.
Wishign you happiness
love fluffy x


----------



## bluebells

That's a lovely story Fluffy. Thanks for passing it on 

Fingers crossed we both get our families one way or the other.

Bluebells xx


----------



## REDHEN75

Hi 

Just a quick note to say that I have been seeing a Cranial Osteo aswell for some months and although my main reason for seeing her was to do with recurring problems with my sinuses I can not fualt the treatment I have been given as she totally cleared the problem up within a short period of time.

I asked her to try and help my pelvic area improve its blood flow as I had already had a BFN last November 2006 and felt that if I tried to improve this area (as I have bad periods due to endo anyway) it could only be a bonus.

Now, to my amazement after two or three sessions my periods had been the lightest they had been for years and were virtually pain free, my sinus problems had gone and I had probs with my upper back which were more or less resloved.

She too said that there is a connection through the middle of your body which can become unaligned etc through childhood illness/accidents, or any accidents you may have and if they aren't corrected they promote problems in other areas of the mid-line.  Interesting stuff eh?

I ceased my appts just before I went to have salpingectomy and adhesions removed (op on 10th May 2007 this year) and I have now booked into see her next weekt to realign me after the op.

She then said that my next attempt of IVF I would need to see her twice once when stimming and once before the egg collection so I think its worth a go.

My friend (who has numerous health probs) put me on to her and at first I was not convinced (as it was quite expensive) but I am now so glad I made the decision to go as she has helped me no end.

My osteo was quite honest in saying that if there was no improvement within 3 appts then we abandon all treatment so I think that if you are definitely considering it then a good, honest pracititioner should say the same thing.

Anyway, I have wittled on for ages so good luck and I would love to know how you have got on.

Lots of love Lou xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Hi there
A while ago a very kind lady on this foruum gave me the details for this ostepoath working in london. I've now seen him twice and am v impressed - just wondering if anyone else has seen him (or another osteo) and gone on to have a bfp?
Thanks!
love fluffyx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I've had a search and although there does seem to be some mentions of oesteopathy, it doesn't appear to be one of the "common" complementary therapies used alongside fertility (well not for ladies on FF anyway !)

I've been having regular acupuncture for around 2 & half years now, as well as ad hoc reflexology (ad hoc because it's subsidised through work, along with shiatsu massage and is very popular but he only comes once a week, so with 500/600 staff I only get to see him maybe once every 4-6 weeks !!!!!)

Anyway, I've decided to give osteopathy a go...I've read a little about it (admittedly not an awful lot - yet !) and how cranial osteopathy may help with fertility issues and IVF, especially if someones had lots of ops (as I have, for endo, adhesions, fibroid, polyps, septate uterus !!)

I'm also wondering if an accident I had about 7 years ago (before we started ttc) may have caused some problems with my spine....it was a stupid accident where I slipped and fell badly on my right hip...ended up with the hugest bruise I've ever seen, spreading down my leg, hip, bum and lower back.  I left it way too long before I eventually went to GP who advised physio but left it to me to sort out....which I never did (stupid I know  )....and even now, I often have problems with that hip where it aches badly, terrible lower back ache sometimes and especially when weather gets cooler I find it painful to stand to long if weight put on that side.  It may be completely unrelated but I can't have done my spine, hip or pelvis any good by not getting any treatment on it.

Anyway, enough of my ramblings....I was really just wondering if anyone has been to see an osteopath and what they thought ?  What was the treatment like ?  Did you find it beneficial ?  Does it "realign" your spine etc ?

I've made an appt to see a lady in a couple of weeks.  She's local to me (registered) and has experience working with women with fertility issues/having IVF and I thought I'd go and see what it's all about.  She's admitted there are no guarantees (after all these years I'm not expecting any !) but said it may help relax me.....and I want to try something else instead of acupuncture.

We had our follow up appointment this morning (after our 3rd unsuccessful fresh IVF) and we plan to have a little break, go on holiday to NZ to see my parents in February/March and then start our 4th fresh IVF around March so I'd like to make a decision as to whether I continue with a complementary therapy (whichever one) alongside treatment or just try treatment on its own.


Any feedback would be great....

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

Hi Natasha

I did osteopathy before my 3rd round of icsi (just got a bfp on Monday!)
I went to see Renzo Molinari - google him and you'll find a couple of research papers
I found it brilliant (and he was lovely).
I can't say for sure if it made THE difference as a lot of the other parameters shifted too, but I believe it helped and I will see him throughout (hoepfully!) pg

Wishign you all the very best
Fluffyx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

Congratulations on your BFP   

Thanks for getting back to me.  I've googled Renzo Molinari and he certainly seems to know his stuff !!  Only problem is, I work in the City and live SE London so getting to South Ken may be a bit of trek for regular sessions.

As you say, there's no way of knowing if the osteopathy helped contribute to your BFP but it certainly looks good.  After 5 treatment cycles (3 fresh and 2 frozen), I really want to try something else other than acupuncture.

I've been a great believer in acu but my boyfriend read the recent news articles about it and has now asked me whether I'd consider NOT having acu with our next IVF....and I have to say I'm willing to give it a try and see if anything else can help.

Thanks again for your input.......

Hope you have a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond...
Natasha x


----------



## Fluffywithteeth

thanks N - it hasn't really sunk in yet but do keep catching myself grinning  
Renzo only wants to see you (usually) every 4-6 weeks and I travel to him from teddington. Not sure where in the city you are but from monumnet (where I used to work) it's only 7 stops i think to south ken. Downside is he is VERY expensive. First appt is 150 and subsequent 100. I've seen him a total of 4 times over 5 months

It's hard with the decision re acu isn't it. I had acu too and I found it really helpful.... but as you say, given that you've done that with each cycle it might be worth seeing how your body would do without it

Good luck with whatever you do - you so deserve it to work out for you
Fluffyx


----------



## celilauren

Hey Minxy,
I go to a cranial osteopath for treatment, and it has seriously helped me with back issues, period issues and general hormonal stuff. I think you're an ideal candidate for Cranial work, especially as the pain you have recurrs (oops how do you spell that?) I would suggest that you check up on anyone you do see as a negative experience can put one off what could be a v good therapy. i have been to, and can recommend, the College of Craniosacral Therapy in Primrose Hill, the top guy there is thomas Atlee, who is fab (but again, a bit expensive) but there are others there who are cheaper and also seriously good. They also have practitioners who are experienced osteopaths as well as Craniosacral Therapists, and personally i would want to be treated by someone who does have experience of both. It does iron out imbalances in the body, and release old tensions and has been known to help people conceive, sadly not me tho as i need an operation before going on with any more investigations 
Hope this helps, obviously it might not be what you feel you need, but i reckon its definitely worth a try!!

cheers for your posts, big love Lauren xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks for your reply Lauren 

Think Primrose Hill is a little too far for me to be travelling...I work in the City but live SE London and try to fit my acupuncture (or in this case would be osteopathy) in at weekends.

I will definitely be looking into this more although having a bit of a break from it all to enjoy Christmas/New Year/my birthday...then off to New Zealand to see my parents and back to start another round of IVF in March !!!  Going to start osteopathy in the new year, few months before we start IVF again.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## celilauren

Hey Minxy,
hope you have a FAB hols, sounds lovely and so many best wishes and    for your baby makings!

xxxLauren


----------



## Banana Girl

Hey Minxy -
Not personal experience, but Foresight highly reccomend Beate Guenther.
I saw her give a talk and she really knows her onions - she specialises in fertility osteo, and especially Endo.
She is in Kingston - How East are you??
I have her number if you PM me.
X
Goodness you've scrubbed up well since school! Ive been picturing the adult you completely different!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Thanks Banana girl 

Again, think Kingston is a bit too far (even further than Primrose Hill and South Ken) as it's SW....and I am SE (Crystal Palace/Anerley).

I've found a few local osteopaths and spoken with a couple...one lady has quite a bit of experience working with ladies going through IVF and fertility issues and does cranial as well. She seemed very honest as she said there were no guarantees it would get me pregnant but may help with some things...so I'm going to go and see her in the new year as she's not too far from me (Beckenham).



Banana Girl said:


> Goodness you've scrubbed up well since school! Ive been picturing the adult you completely different!


  Not sure whether to take that as a compliment or not  Photos a couple of years old so I've cheated...think I was about 35/36 and I'm gonna be 39 in 3 weeks 

Thanks & take care
Natasha


----------



## Happy Mummy

Minxy, I have cranial osteopathy mainly for fertility reasons and although have not got a BFP yet, she sure knows her stuff and my pelvis area feels better , and on the onset of a period she helps to release all the area, at my last IVF , after stopping the progesterone injections, my period did not come straight away, the area was all blocked, and I was so unconfortable, I went to see her and she released something and I got my period the next day, I felt better immediately, she has helped me a lot after each BFN, to get my body back to " normal"
also has helped with neck tension .
Her name is Suzie Booth ( Susanah Booth ) and is based in Harley street.
I think first time she sees you for 1 h and then after 30 mns, price is 65 £ 
Future Mummy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Future Mummy

Thanks for the recommendation   We're off on holiday mid Feb and don't return until a few days before I start IVF again in early Mar so not sure I'm gonna be able to squeeze a session in beforehand....although might try the local one I found as she's only down the road from home.....otherwise I may just continue with acupuncture, although DP wants me to try without for once and see what happens.

Hope you're well....

Good luck with your upcoming lap.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Happy Mummy

Thanks Natasha


----------



## armi

I enjoyed reading this thread...I am starting out with first ICSI..wanting to go down the complementary therapy way alongside the invasive ones we will be doing. 
Trying to decide acu or poss ostopathy...hmmm will continue fol.lwing the thread.


----------



## Banana Girl

Hi Armi -
I always think that it is the therapist rather than the therapy that works.  So if you get a reccomendation for a fertilty specialising acu or osteo I would go for the one with the better reference.

I use a fab acu in Mile End - how South are you?

I also have a list of naturopaths specialising in fertility in London from my old Foresight seceretary days...
In SE London I have 4 Nutritionists, an Acu, a Homeopath, someone listed as a Naturopath but it doesnt say what exactly she does, Same with someone listed as a Clinician.  And of course Beate as i mentioned below - though she is SW

PM me for numbers if you want them
b
xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Natasha 

This thread has got me fascinated!   I was considering Accupuncture in prep for my next tx cycle but now I might be changing my mind! I've had a bad car accident a few years ago and a bike accident too and over the last 2 years I've had a terrible hip and arm problem (both on left side) so now I'm thinking I might be better going down the osteopath route! (DH has an osteopath who he swears by).

Just wondered have you been yet hun and what did you think?

Axxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi Amanda

No I never did go   Kept meaning too but then busy after Christmas/New Year and then went on holiday for 3 weeks and when we got back, I started IVF a few days later so just haven't got round to it.

I was thinking of giving her a call and maybe going next weekend as I'll have started stimms by then....will let you know how I get on if I do go.

Lots of luck to you hun
Natasha xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

I might give the accupuncture a go as there's a woman about 4 miles from me who specialises in IF so maybe I should give it a whirl!

Axxx


----------



## Tiggy

Hi Natasha

I know I'm a bit late with my input as you're in the middle of tx and I've just read 14 of your eggs have fertilised (well done ... and good luck    ) but even so I thought I'd add a bit about my osteopath experience.  

I have been going to a guy for about a year.  He's both an osteopath and an acupuncturist.  He will check my alignment first, then stick his needles in, and whilst I'm lying there he'll either do cranial osteopathy or he'll twiddle about with the small of my back.  He says that osteopathy can sometimes make that little bit of difference which will help to get a BFP.  When I was getting IUI I generally got a womb lining of 7-7.5mm.  On my 3rd go my lining was only at 5mm 2 days before my trigger shot.  I saw my osteophath/acupuncturist that evening and he said I'd got a couple of little muscles that were a bit tight in my pelvic/back area.  He did his twiddly thing and when I went back for another scan 2 days later my lining was up to 9.5mm.  Of course, that could be total coincidence, but I like to believe that he made a difference.  More recently I had a shoulder injury which was caused by running (I know ... a shoulder injury from running ... how does that work?!).  I also had 4-5 days of spotting before AF started.  The osteopath thought that my shoulder injury originated in my knee up through my hip and had caused my whole body to twist.  He also thought it was the reason for my spotting.  He sorted my alignment and the next month I had only 1 day of spotting and AF looked a lot more healthy.  

I believe that the osteopathy is helping me even though it's not led to a BFP (yet!).  And if nothing else, my shoulder problem is fixed!!

Txx


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Hello everyone,

I've just had my first session with an osteopath today &, never having had tx before, am wondering if my feelings about how it went are normal.  I'm used to complementary approaches, having had acupuncture and shiatsu in the past year for shoulder pain which just won't go away, so I decided to give the osteopath a go, but I found this tx quite aggressive.  Is this the nature of the beast, I'm wondering?  Maybe I'm just feeling super-sensitive and pre-menstrual but I feel like I need some therapy which is more gentle and relaxing.  Having said that, my shoulder has been hurting me for over a year now so if I just have to grin and bear it, I'm sure I will do.
Any thoughts??


----------



## Happy Mummy

Hi,
I know 2 excellent osteopaths, one is cranial and very gentle in London Harley street ( you may want to go for cranial osteo, as they don't crack and treat everything , not just cranium) and another one in Bromley South, who cracks but is really good. 
After one session , it is too early to say if it helps or not I found, but if you dislike his/her approach and are stressed to be "cracked" again, maybe worth considering changing.The osteo I know who cracks always massages first before cracking.
If you are interested in either name and details just PM me.

Future Mummy


----------



## wanttobeamamma

Thanks so much for your reply, Future Mummy  
I'm too far from London to be having osteopath tx there, but your experiences really helped me to understand better whether mine went OK or not. I really feel like the osteopath I went to is good but, like you say, I don't want to give up before I've really given it a chance.  Yes, I am pre-menstrual, so I don't think that helps.  I have to say that my shoulder was definitely not as painful in bed last night - so that has to be a good thing.  
One little thing that did irritate me a bit is that he also did a bit of pressure kind of under the bones at the bottom of my rib-cage - that's not what irritated me  , it's that he told me that I hold all my tension in my tummy & stomach area.  Not the first time I've been told that.  When I was having shiatsu, she also told me the same thing.  In fact, both irritated me in the same sense 'cause they told me that it's my problem if I have the tension there i.e. I need to sort it out.  Well, hello, I'm thinking, am I not paying you to help me release the tension?!?!?!  Plus, apart from doing hypnosis relaxation exercises, yoga and walking out my tension, I really don't know what else I can do.    Sorry about the rant.  Feel better to be sharing it with someone anyway.
Thanks again,


----------



## Happy Mummy

you are welcome. maybe give it 2 more goes if shoulder better, and maybe would be good idea then to try a cranial osteo, as mine for example does deal with stress and insomnia also. she works where the tension is. 
Future Mummy


----------

